# Where to cash a Western Union Cheque for $100?



## bertson (15 Jul 2009)

Hi, 
My wife received a western union cheque from a relative in the States, its for $100, so a relatively small amount. Is there anywhere that she can cash the €100?

She has tried the bank/post office/Credit Union and some western union outlets etc.

None can cash it, and the latest she got from an outlet was that they cannot cash cheques from the states

Anyone successfully cashed a WU cheque?

Cheers
B


----------



## Perplexed (18 Jul 2009)

She can lodge it to her bank a/c. Her bank should have explained this to her.
There's a clearance cycle of approx 3wks on a US chq so I really don't think that any organisation would cash it.


----------



## Protocol (5 Aug 2009)

Note that the link above is *NOT* about the topic of the thread.


----------



## Locke (5 Aug 2009)

Protocol said:


> Note that the link above is *NOT* about the topic of the thread.


 
Spam. Come across him/her on a couple of posts today plugging that site. Steer Clear of it.


----------



## BeanPole (13 Oct 2009)

Have you tried [broken link removed] for a small amount like this? Other option is to pay it into your PayPal account, or you could just endorse it and donate it to charideeeee...


----------

